# Search illustrator for Nextower on Skyscraperpage.



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello guys, 

I search an illustrator for the Nextower in Frankfurt/Main on skyscraperpage.com

The current drawing still comes from the preliminary draft.
The current tower reached a height of 136m with the roof height and not with spires.


Here is the current Appearance of the tower.


Palais Quartier by PhilaMike, on Flickr


Thank you


----------

